# Whiskey Island Sunday



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Went out from Wendy Park. There were tons of footprints off the beach, with several going all the way out to the breakwall near the lighthouse!
I stayed near the marina entrance - ice was well over 2 foot thick!
Never buried my auger so deep!
No marks, no fish.
Didn't move much, 'cause, like I said, over 2 feet of ice!

Saw a few guys off Edgewater, not sure if they did any good.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw a bunch of people just walking around out there. But none had fishing gear


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

Was there Monday from 1-5, drilled close to where you might have set-up. No fish tried minnows, jigs, maggots, small spoons. My Buddy steps outside the shed a shouts here comes a Boat??????? I am like yeah right. Went out to look and there is the Neah Bay ice cutter coming up the river. Was a little concerned for a few Minutes as it looked like it was coming our way. Ready to high step it back shore. 

As anyone had any luck around Cleveland Marina's? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Torch


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Meh. I think that was my last try for the year.
I know giant crappies show up in the marinas in the early spring,
kept thinking I could find them staging.
I'd still like to try the deep (35ft) stuff where the ore boats unload though.
I've hit Whiskey and 55th in years gone by and got the skunk every time.

I did notice that the first spot just inside the marina was very clear water.
Moved out just a bit into the harbor and the water was very muddy??


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, was hoping to find something close to shore like that. Water was very clear. could see bottom at 12 -13 feet. 

May try some inland lakes Wed.

Torch


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I hear ya. I'd love to try some more areas around there, but that ice was some thick stuff.
Kinda makes moving around much kinda tiring.

Think I'll go back to thinner ice and small trout at Punderson.

I do think if there were more people out there fishing, someone would eventually get on some fish.


----------

